# my tang community tank



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

what you think of my tang community tank


----------



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

I no all the haters are going to be like there is to many diff breeds but this has been up and running for 3 yrs with no problems or aggression. my mulities have breed a few times now and even my Eretmodus cyanostictus have bred twice so some thing is work right. 
I'll tell you a secret i don't even do water changes and my eheim filters *** never cleaned and all levels are bang on no nastys in my tank. I do water change once every 3 months. come on what are you lot going to tell me off for now lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It sounds like you like it the way it is, why look for trouble?

What are the dimensions of the tank? What is the stocklist and counts and genders.

What are your test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

I like the look of the aquascape.


----------



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

I have 3 female cyps 1 male cyp 
2 female julis
1 pair of brevis 
3 breeding pairs of July is 
1 male Eretmodus cyanostictus 4 female Eretmodus cyanostictus the lulupi are being removed as there breeding tank got cracked last weekend so had to put them in my main tank till I get a new tank for them on Saturday. my tank is 500ltr


----------



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

my nh3 is 0
n02 is 0
n03 is 5.0ppm
last time i done a water change was the day after boxing day


----------



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

oh and the ph is at 8.5


----------



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

lee1983 said:


> I have 3 female cyps 1 male cyp
> 2 female julis
> 1 pair of brevis
> 3 breeding pairs of mulities
> 1 male Eretmodus cyanostictus 4 female Eretmodus cyanostictus the lulupi are being removed as there breeding tank got cracked last weekend so had to put them in my main tank till I get a new tank for them on Saturday. my tank is 500ltr


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are some things you are doing that I would not recommend to a beginner starting a tank or someone who wants to save fry, but if you like the tank all is good. How do you explain the lack of nitrate production?


----------



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

if I'm honest with you I dont know what I'm doing right with this tank i have 3 filters running on this tank 2 eheim professional 3 600 series and 1 fluval 306. the fluval is full of crushed coral and lava rock 1 eheim is full of normal media and the other is full with floss. the only filter I clean every 7 weeks is the one full with floss the others i do not touch i don't add any chems like prime and all that ****. I just have a top up system to replace what has evaporated and I use a 4 stage HMA filter for that and I'm running 2 tmc v2 600 UV but the bulbs do need changing now hence why I have some algea in there now. and i use NT labs test kit. this tank just looks after its self. my breeder tanks I have a complet system to replace the water all the time but my main tank just looks after its self as i said i don't under stand y. I have 3 wave makers aswell 2 at the top for surface movement and 2 at the bottom to move all the fish **** and in eaten food to the filter


----------



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

all my fry survive aswell i have 100s of multies and I have at least 70 
Eretmodus cyanostictus in a breeding tank
and I have about 40 brevis fry at the moment these wont breed while the lulupi are in there now but that's only till tommorow


----------



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

all of these people that say thou have to do water changes every week talk **** and adding all these chems like tap safe and prime is all bull **** all you need is a 4 stage HMA filter then boom your water is top noch.once your tank has been fully established and them filters are fully established leave them alone all your good bacteria is in there. try it your self do water test twice aweek to check for the levels and dont touch your filters i bet you any money your levels do not change. I only feed mine once every other day aswell with half a cube of Cyclops


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My levels of nitrate change because the beneficial organisms that handle the ammonia and nitrite produce nitrate. If they are alive, they produce nitrate.

Regarding your top up system, are you saying water is only ADDED and not even a drop is REMOVED?


----------



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

yes i have a overflow system so once my 500ltr has lost say 10ltrs it tops it up via a ball valve system i don't remove any of my water. look up on Google country side aquatics 4 stage HMA filter thats what i use wen I do do a water change eventually it removes all the bad **** just like a RO unit but it keeps the PH gh and kh so you don't have to added all the minerals back and it removes the nitrates from the tap water it comes with a breeder resin yo soften the water but I've removed this resin and added another c3 nitrates remover resins but that's all I do with my tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The water flows out through the overflow, correct?

And/or you have a nitrate remover. So you are removing nitrates.


----------



## lee1983 (May 16, 2021)

only nitrate remover i use is the one that's in my 4 stage HMA filter none in my filters


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No water is removed except for evaoporation?


----------

